# HILFE Wie zeichne ich eine vektorgrafik nach?



## patrick12306 (15. Oktober 2008)

Hallo.
Ich habe folgendes Problem Ich habe ein Bild ursprünglich jpg in eine Vektordatei umgewandelt aber ist total verpixelt.
Mir wurde gesagt man kann es irgendwie nachzeichnen aber wie funktioniert das?
Bitte Bitte helft mir....
Vielen Dank im vorraus.

PS.: Mir wurde das programm gimp empfohlen damit hatte ich die datei umgewandelt kann ich da auch irgendwie nahzeichnen das es nicht mehr verpixelt ist?


----------



## Zinken (15. Oktober 2008)

Wie willst Du denn mit Gimp eine Vektordatei erzeugen? Schreib doch mal etwas genauer, was Du gemacht hast.
Grundsätzlich würde ich Dir Inkscape ans Herz legen als freies Vektorprogramm.
Wenn Du hier im Forum (auch im Unterforum 'Photoshop') mal nach 'vektorisieren' suchst, sollten einige Threads auftauchen.


----------



## patrick12306 (15. Oktober 2008)

habe ein jpg bild in vektor umgewandelt indem ich es gespeichert hatte und will es jetzt irgendwie nachzeichnen das ich die pixel wegkrieg das ich es mit einem plotter ausschneiden kann. mfg


----------



## Zinken (15. Oktober 2008)

Durch das Speichern in einem anderen Format entstehen noch lange keine Vektoren.
Am Besten installierst Du Dir Inkscape und fügst dort Dein Jpeg in eine neue Datei ein.
Jetzt kannst Du versuchen, es automatisch über die Autotrace-Funktion umzuwandeln.
Dabei wirst Du feststellen, dass das höchstwahrscheinlich kein brauchbares Ergebnis bringt. 
Deshalb greifst Du zum Zeichenstift-Werkzeug und zeichnest Dein Bild von Hand nach.
In der Regel ist das die einzige Möglichkeit, brauchbare Dateien für einen Plot zu erstellen.

Hier mal eine grundätzliche Erklärung zum Unterschied zwischen Vektor- und Pixelbildern.
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vektorgrafik


----------



## Ex1tus (15. Oktober 2008)

Zinken hat gesagt.:


> Jetzt kannst Du versuchen, es automatisch über die Autotrace-Funktion umzuwandeln.
> Dabei wirst Du feststellen, dass das höchstwahrscheinlich kein brauchbares Ergebnis bringt.



Zum Anschauen vielleicht doch, aber der Plotter wird dir was pfeifen. Bzw. abpfeifen... Alle 2 Wochen macht hier jemand einen neuen Thread zum Thema vektorisieren auf. Inzwischen sind die häufigsten Fragen dazu schon mehrfach beantworet worden.


----------



## BlockeR (15. Oktober 2008)

Hallo,
ich hatte die selbe Aufgabe und ich kann Inkscape nur empfehlen. Kostenlos, einfach und schnell...einfach das Bild einfügen, Linien nachzeichnen und Bild im Hintergrund löschen...fertig!
p.s. das ist keine Werbung..^^

Gruß


----------



## patrick12306 (15. Oktober 2008)

habe mir jetzt inkscape runtergeladen das zu bearbeitende bild hochgeladen geöffnet und wo finde ich diese autotrace funktion?


----------



## Ex1tus (15. Oktober 2008)

Du brauchst die Autotracefunktion nicht benutzen!


----------



## ink (15. Oktober 2008)

Nochmal die Aufforderung: Halte dich bitte an die Netiquette!

Autotrace ist totaler Blödsinn wenn es ums Schneidplotten geht.
1. Zuviele Ankerpunkte
2. Zuviele Farben
3. Viel zu ungenau

Zeichne des ganzen Schwumps nach.
Bevor du jetzt fragst wie das geht, schau in die Linkliste bzw. Hilfe/Dokumentation/Tutorials

mfg


----------



## patrick12306 (15. Oktober 2008)

aha aber wenn ich das mit dem stift mache wird es nicht genau. gibts da noch nen trick oder so weil wenn ich das jetz fertig machen würde und fürn plotter vergrössern würde kann man die leichten abweichungen sehen.
und nochwas das wo ich male ist das mit dem bild verbunden oder ist das nur ne vorlage so das ich das original dann später weg nahmen kann.
mfg danke für die hilfe bisher


----------



## Zinken (15. Oktober 2008)

Das Originalbild dient nur als Vorlage. Und die Genauigkeit hängt ja von Dir ab...


----------



## Maik (15. Oktober 2008)

Hi patrick12306,

da nesks Bitte, dich an die Netiquette (Nr.15) zu halten, scheinbar nicht bis zu dir vorgedrungen ist, fordere ich dich nun ebenfalls auf, in deinen Beiträgen auf die Groß- und Kleinschreibung zu achten, wie du es in deinem ersten Beitrag unter Beweis gestellt hast.

Vielen Dank!

mfg Maik


----------



## patrick12306 (15. Oktober 2008)

Wenn ich das Bild nun vergrössere wird die Zeichnung aber nicht besser, bzw. der Stift nicht feiner gibt es da nicht eine leichtere möglichkeit? Wenn man jetzt mit dem Stift abrutscht oder sonstiges kann man es ja nochmal machen.


----------



## ink (15. Oktober 2008)

Moin
Der ultimative Geheimtipp heißt: Zeichenwerkzeug.
http://de.wikibooks.org/wiki/Inkscape/_Erste_Grafik

oder gleich die ganze Doku:
http://de.wikibooks.org/wiki/Inkscape

mfg


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (16. Oktober 2008)

Du kannst das Nachzeichnen auch mal hiermit versuchen:
http://vectormagic.com/

Gruß


----------



## akrite (17. Oktober 2008)

... wenn er schon InkScape nutzt, möchte er mit Sicherheit nichts für eine Vektorisierung zahlen ! Bisher weiß hier noch niemand wie das eigentliche Bild aussieht, also schwer zu beurteilen wie und mit was machbar ! Aber nachzeichenen ist meist sowieso nur Fleissarbeit, mechanisches Arbeiten ohne Hirn - Spass machts trotzdem ;-)


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (17. Oktober 2008)

OH, hatte garnicht mitbekommen das das inzwischen Geld kostet. War bisher frei und ne Entwicklung die an der Stanforduniversity entstanden war. Tja jeder will mal Geld machen.
Schade war echt gut das Teil.

Gruß


----------



## akrite (17. Oktober 2008)

...hat da etwa jemand hier nicht ständig mitgelesen ;-) war schon einmal Thema hier - ich denke es ist schon ein paar Monate her. Aber Du hast recht, man sollte hier im Forum für vektorisieren Geld nehmen - habe auch schon ein paar mal für nix gearbeitet. Manchmal geht es ja recht schnell aber manchmal ist es auch ein knüppelharte Arbeit.


----------

